# You Cringe You Lose



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 23, 2015)

Lets get this shit going.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## KingofManga420 (Jun 24, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/search/1685900/


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 24, 2015)

nonnewtonian said:


>


I lasted ten seconds before turning it off.


----------



## nad7155 (Jun 24, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/you-cringe-you-lose.10393/


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 24, 2015)

I cringed as soon as I saw that the author of this thread was JumpinJenkins, so I guess I lose.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, that was uncalled for.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jun 24, 2015)

Its time we turned this thread up a notch.
Rappin for Jesus.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Cringe Dump 1: I FEEL FANTASTIC.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 25, 2015)

Anchuent Christory said:


> Its time we turned this thread up a notch.
> Rappin for Jesus.



Christianity + music = a never ending supply of lulz and cringe 
Speaking of which 




(Maybe there is some actually good Christian music out there. I wouldn't know. All I know is that one time South Park did a really hilarious episode on it).


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 25, 2015)

Obligatory.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Bogs (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 25, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> I cringed as soon as I saw that the author of this thread was JumpinJenkins, so I guess I lose.




Me too. Went into @Jumpin Jenkins posy history for even more garbage


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 25, 2015)

I win


----------



## Gaol (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Oldie but a goody.







Gaol said:


>





Spoiler



I know that kid IRL.  He's just as autistic as you'd imagine.  He used to write clop graffiti in the school bathrooms.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Eldritch (Jun 25, 2015)

This thread needs more "hetchhawks"


----------



## Bogs (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## nonnewtonian (Jun 27, 2015)

Linkin Park AMVs.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## holy buttocks (Jun 27, 2015)

Spoiler: My pet cow


----------



## AveraDiane (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Bogs (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 27, 2015)

Bogs said:


>



Not seeing the cringe.  That guy has mad chops.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jun 27, 2015)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Oldie but a goody.



I feel bad for that woman's shirt at the beginning.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Jun 27, 2015)

Oldies but goodies from the Sonic fandom:



Spoiler


----------



## Bogs (Jun 27, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Not seeing the cringe.  That guy has mad chops.


Did you not see the uncomfortable pose? The wig? The tattoos? The gimp shirt? The sloppy playing (let alone the horrible chromatic runs)? The pointlessness?


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 27, 2015)

Sczylak Madgar said:


> Oldies but goodies from the Sonic fandom:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Isn't there a Sonic game where Shadow literally tries to assassinate the president?


----------



## c-no (Jun 27, 2015)

Is going to make peopel cringe or am I just dumb and optimistic?


----------



## BrokenEntity (Jun 28, 2015)

Count groudon said:


> Isn't there a Sonic game where Shadow literally tries to assassinate the president?


Do you mean "_Shadow the Edgehog_"?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jun 28, 2015)

This thread is like a "Best of Koyemshii spamming images in chat" without the cringe channel watermarks. Also, obligatory.


----------



## BrokenEntity (Jun 28, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> This thread is like a "Best of Koyemshii spamming images in chat" without the cringe channel watermarks. Also, obligatory.


This kid is literally the bane of my existence.
Whenever I see this video, I get incredibly miffed, if I do say so myself.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Shokew (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoiler: My Explanation for this BS...



Dear God, these videos are everywhere from people like this, specifically those into the old LPS toys who hate the new ones (it's retarded bickering, all of it...) - this is just 1 in a million. It's all about Googling it, of course...

This would be okay if it were little kids doing it - even then... But what makes it wrong? These are high school kids and even grown adults doing this stupid shit - AKA people out of the target demo for this BS.


----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 28, 2015)

From my old college. Two years after I graduated and it descended to this...one of the worst things I've ever seen.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## nonnewtonian (Jun 29, 2015)

Christian more like CRINGEtian


----------



## _blank_ (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm saving my ace card of cringe for another time, but for now...





This is the official music video. No, I'm not shitting you.






And since this is the Kiwi Farms, an oldie but a goodie:


----------



## Shokew (Jul 2, 2015)

JUST.....THIS.....All of it.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB-L_gu2SBKeICM9WkycyRQ


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2015)

nonnewtonian said:


>



Wow.  I can't believe this guy exists.

Computers should have giant mounds of dust inside them.  It aids their thermal distribution, and, like, shit and stuff.

If you can't turn over your keyboard and entirely cover the table it's on with flakes of skin and disgusting shit, you don't use it enough.

This guy is a total foghat.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jul 5, 2015)

Were-diaper.
Were-diaper.
FUCKING WERE-DIAPERS.


----------



## BatNapalm (Jul 5, 2015)

Ford did this ad campaign last year where they made a bunch of fake "blockbuster" movie trailers in the style of the Fast and/or Furious movies and it was so very, very lame.






And while the douche chills don't stop there (as I said, there was an entire series of these), I won't subject you to any more of this.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jul 5, 2015)

nonnewtonian said:


>


Okay, you win.


----------



## Shokew (Jul 6, 2015)

I know I couldn't sit through ANY of whatever I fucking posted for display up in here... Nor do I care if I'm negatively labeled for it, neither. It just ain't worth it to me - I'd rather watch zombie porn.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jul 6, 2015)

This was already posted in the Tumblr Vegan thread but I don't care.


----------



## Bogs (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## nonnewtonian (Jul 10, 2015)

Bogs said:


>


I was half-expecting (and entirely-hoping) Chris Farley was gonna come in at some point.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 13, 2015)

http://tinypic.com/r/zit7dl/8


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Jul 13, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Christianity + music = a never ending supply of lulz and cringe
> Speaking of which
> 
> 
> ...



Aside from Stryper and country it mostly sucks. Christian music is like Christian politics: no need for substance when you're waving a cross about the place.

Tim Westwood. A 57 year-old white man from a seaside town in the county of Suffolk who speaks with a jafaican accent and in part inspired the Ali G character.


----------



## RV 229 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Bogs (Jul 15, 2015)

Cyan said:


>


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jul 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Nightmares.


----------



## Bogs (Jul 16, 2015)

Goodnight and good luck.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jul 17, 2015)

Bogs said:


> Goodnight and good luck.


Is it possible for a human being to become a black hole because I am collapsing in on myself while watching this.


----------



## Kusottare (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Staffy (Dec 9, 2016)

I, as an (exceptional) individual who adores cringe-inducing shit and what not, I decided to revive this thread with unadulterated weapons-grade cringe.



Spoiler: Dad's dick pic













And a vid:


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 9, 2016)

I consider myself largely desensitized to the internet.  Having said that, I got to post #8 and lost.


----------



## Bogs (Dec 9, 2016)

testaclesemaximus said:


> I consider myself largely desensitized to the internet.  Having said that, I got to post #8 and lost.


I went back to my previous posts, and lost at post #8


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 9, 2016)

Anyone never seen this madness?


----------



## Staffy (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Whooleet (Aug 13, 2017)

If you thought MatPat was cringe, his coworkers aren't any better...


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 13, 2017)

old


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 14, 2017)

>werewolftheapocalyse.jpg


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 14, 2017)

I got a nice and difficult one for all of you!



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 262787
> 
> >werewolftheapocalyse.jpg



Growl.


----------



## Whooleet (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice one on one grandson to grandad   Graphically erotic fanfic baby.


----------



## Whooleet (Aug 17, 2017)

Searched up, 9/11 cringe, this was one of the first videos that popped up...


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (May 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

